# Sonora México Mule Deer Hunt



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Left Grand Rapids airport yesterday planning on arriving to Sonora in time for an evening hunt....

The outfitter made some errors with our firearm paper work that caused us to be stuck in Monterey MX airport all day and night. The outfitter sent an employee on a flight from Hermosillo just to deliver new paper work etc.... what a cluster ?&&$

My hunting partner and I are now boarding flight to Sonora with our firearms  

I will do my best to update daily on our quest for giant rutted up mulies.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good hunting ss. Can't wait to see some awesome pics. & hope you don't have anymore speed bumps on your trip.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Excited to hear about this hunt. I have nearly booked a Bison and Coues hunt in the Sonoran the past two years. What a beautiful landscape to chase Mulies on


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Best of luck!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

It happens, even worse when its in a foreign country.

Good luck


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well first morning hunt today... I passed a mature 3X3 and late morning found some does acting squirrelly. We sat on them for 15minutes glassing when this guy showed up. This is some gorgeous country and really only effective way to hunt these free range deer is by high rack. Definitely should be on every hunters bucket list.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Well that didn't take long! Congratulations, he sure is purdy.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

That's a beautiful mule deer! Love the dark rack.

Congratulations man!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Outstanding!! 
Now it it time for the best part of the trip!! Eating the authentic Mexican cuisine!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Has the eye guards (brow Tines)also which many mule deer don't have. I actually shot a mule deer just because he had long, maybe 4-5" EG's.. he was nice but not the biggest running around


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MallardMaster said:


> Outstanding!!
> Now it it time for the best part of the trip!! Eating the authentic Mexican cuisine!!


Exactly right! Another hunter shot a javelina last night.... bbq javelina tacos!!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

outfitter aged my buck at 7.5 years which is exactly what I was looking for. I am not a score guy but it went 186”.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn buck!! Can u ballpark on how much hunt like that cost? It’s on my list


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

steelyspeed said:


> Exactly right! Another hunter shot a javelina last night.... bbq javelina tacos!!


I am curious to know how the javelina taco's taste. I have read a couple of articles over the years saying that their meat isn't the best. I am sure that it is good though when you add the necessary seasoning. Once again, nice buck!


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

MallardMaster said:


> I am curious to know how the javelina taco's taste. I have read a couple of articles over the years saying that their meat isn't the best. I am sure that it is good though when you add the necessary seasoning. Once again, nice buck!



Growing up I hunted and ate Pecarí (Javelina) and russian boar. 

I remember that for Javelina it was important to carefully remove a gland that they have on their back. According to my dad and uncle, it made a lot of difference in the taste of the meat. 

It was baked and seasoned it with a "chimichurri sauce" consisting of chopped garlinc, parsley, black peppercorn and salt in a 1/2-1/2 emulsion of water and olive oil.

A Male Russian boar on the other side, almost always required an overnight marinade in white wine, vinegar and spices before baking to get rid of the boar taint.

That is as much as I can remember, I was a child and participated more in the hunts than in the cooking.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

steelyspeed said:


> Well first morning hunt today... I passed a mature 3X3 and late morning found some does acting squirrelly. We sat on them for 15minutes glassing when this guy showed up. This is some gorgeous country and really only effective way to hunt these free range deer is by high rack. Definitely should be on every hunters bucket list.
> View attachment 290275
> View attachment 290276
> View attachment 290277


What an awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

steelyspeed said:


> View attachment 290350
> outfitter aged my buck at 7.5 years which is exactly what I was looking for. I am not a score guy but it went 186”.


It that body small or those antlers just plain HUGE? FM


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> It that body small or those antlers just plain HUGE? FM


He weighed somewhere between 220-240 live. Their bodies are smaller than their cousins from the north. Stinkiest deer I have ever dealt with, smelled like he just pissed himself chasing his 6 does.


----------

